# Google- Eating tree bark cured my Crohn's disease, says grandmother - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Eating tree bark cured my Crohn's disease, says grandmother*
*Daily Mail*
Extracts of the slippery elm tree are sometimes suggested for digsetive conditions such as Crohn's disease, ulcerative colitis, and *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), but there are many questions over the safety and effectiveness of many herbal medicines.

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

